# New Tesco Rush Co Dublin



## madiganm (15 Nov 2011)

My husband was successful in getting a job in the new Tesco in Rush Co Dublin. He had his induction day 2 weeks ago and they said they would be in touch. To date he has not heard from them, store opening on 27/11/2011.  Does anybody who attended the induction day in Balbriggan have a contact number for the HR people in Tesco.  My husband gave up a job to go work with Tesco and this is his third week without wages. Getting desperate.


----------



## Sunny (15 Nov 2011)

Have you tried these contact details

Tesco has announced that it is beginning its recruitment drive for its new store in Rush. Its recruitment centre is open to applications, with approximately 70 positions to be filled prior to the opening of the new store later this year. The 70 positions will be based across the store operations and will include General Assistant, Customer Assistant and Team Leader positions. The application process is open to anyone aged 16 or over and will close on October 14th. The recruitment centre is based in the Community Centre, Main Street, Rush. *For further details, contact Tesco Rush Recruitment Centre on 089 4112654 or at tesco.rush@tesco.ie*


----------



## ClubMan (15 Nov 2011)

madiganm said:


> My husband was successful in getting a job in the new Tesco in Rush Co Dublin. He had his induction day 2 weeks ago and they said they would be in touch.


Did he sign a contract?


----------



## madiganm (15 Nov 2011)

They were to contact him last week to sign a contract.  They took his P45 from him and they said they would be in touch, still waiting


----------



## madiganm (15 Nov 2011)

Thanks guys for all the help made contact and they are to get back to him


----------

